
Why you should sell your iPhone 4 and buy a Galaxy Nexus - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/109405-whys-you-should-sell-your-iphone-4-and-buy-a-galaxy-nexus
======
martinbech
"no locked-down features," except Google Wallet on Verizon..

source: [http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/6/2615907/verizon-google-
wal...](http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/6/2615907/verizon-google-wallet-wont-
launch-on-the-galaxy-nexus-but-commercial)

